# der ideale Spielemonitor...



## Tim1974 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

mittelfristig will ich einen neuen Monitor kaufen, nachdem ich mir wieder ein spieletauglichen PC aufgebaut habe, allerdings bin ich mit der Auswahl etwas überfordert, ich weiß nicht genau, worauf es an kommt, was ich brauche und was nicht (eigentlich sogar nichtmal genau was ich will und wieviel ich zu zahlen bereit bin). 

Am liebsten wäre mir ein Monitor mit mindestens 27" für weniger als 350 Euro, allerdings habe ich eine NVidia-Karte (GTX 1060 OC 6 GB), das gute Stück will ich natürlich behalten und weiter verwenden, die Monitore mit NSync sind doch aber sehr teuer, oder?
Langfristig möchte ich natürlich auf 4K umsteigen, nur fürchte ich wird das mit meiner Grafikkarte etwas eng, wenn ich damit mit hohen Details flüssig spielen möchte, darum wäre ein 1080p-Monitor wohl die bessere Wahl.
Wobei ich natürlich auch gleich einen mit 4K-Auflösung nehmen könnte und darauf dann in 1080p spielen, oder sieht das schlechter aus, als auf einem nativen 1080p-Monitor?

Dann gibts noch die Frage nach der Wiederholungsfrequenz, dem Paneltyp und der Reaktionszeit.
Sind IPS-Monitore fürs Spielen nicht schlechter als welche mit TN-Panel?
Braucht man 1 ms oder ist das egal?
Wieviel Hz sollte das Ding haben, damit man keine Schlieren und Bewegungsunschärfen mehr sieht? Denn das ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund warum ich einen Monitor kaufen will.

Der Abstand zum Monitor wird mindestens 1-1,20 Meter betragen, momentan sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum werd ich mit weniger als 27" wohl keinesfalls glücklich, besser wären sogar 32" oder wieder 40", aber da gibts zu wenig Auswahl, oder?
Wenn ich den neuen Monitor auf den kleinen Vorstelltisch drauf stelle, wäre ich zwar dichter drann, dafür fehlt mir dann aber Platz für Tastatur und Maus, wenn ich mein Joystick-System auch noch auf dem Tisch habe, denn der Stick und Throttle sind riesig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Sind irgendwelche Neuerungen im kommenden Jahr zu erwarten?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2017)

Hier ein 28 Zoll 4K Monitor für unter 300.-€ ( ohne Versand )  Hat sich ein Freund von mir gekauft und ist sehr zufrieden damit
28" (71,12cm) Samsung U28E590D schwarz 3840x2160 1xDP / 2xHDMI - 28 Zoll LEDs | Mindfactory.de


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2017)

Für einen 40" würde ich UHD ansetzen, und dann wärst Du mit 550 Euro dabei und Deine Graka überfordert


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage ist halt wie 1080p interpoliert auf einem nativen 4K-Monitor aussieht?
Ich hätte dann ja mit meiner GTX 1060 die Wahl, könnte in beiden Auflösungen spielen und in 4K Arbeiten, was schon sehr schön wäre. Nur darf das Bild beim Spielen halt nicht schlechter sein als jetzt mit dem Highend-Smart-TV.


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2017)

Naja, sobald Du 4k gewohnt bist, ist es matschig. Und Du wirst ja so viel als möglich in UHD machen und nur notfalls runterdrehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ja, ich wollte schon seit Jahren auf 4K umgestiegen sein, zumindest zum Arbeiten/Surfen/Multimedia, allerdings bin ich nicht bereit knapp 1000 Euro für eine GTX 1080ti auszugeben, langfristig wären ca. 500 Euro die absolute Obergrenze für eine Grafikkarte, bis dahin soll es die GTX 1060 tun. AA usw. brauche ich sowieso nicht, in 4K absolut nicht, auch niedrige bis mittlere Details könnten mir da eventuell oft schon reichen, das würd dann die GTX 1060 vermutlich doch noch packen, oder?

Gewohnt bin ich ja das 40" Smart-TV mit FHD, über HDMI angeschlossen, schlechter aussehen wird das Bild eines 4K-Monitors auf FHD runter interpoliert doch auch nicht, oder etwa doch?

Was ist nun mit dem Paneltyp, ist der egal?
Kann ich mit einen FreeSync-Monitor mit meiner NVidia-Karte überhaupt etwas anfangen?
Oder kann auch auf Sync komplett verzichten?


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2017)

Deine 1060er kann DSR.
Was sie kann oder nicht in Deiner Software kannst Du ganz einfach mal ausprobieren, ohne einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen^^
Dann weißt Du was sie in Deiner Software stemmt.

Und die Glotzen und Monitore nehmen sich (meiner Meinung nach) nicht viel bei der Interpolation. Liegt daran dass niemand ein Nearest Neigbour liefert.

Und ein Monitor mit G-Sync oder Freesync ist ohne dieses Feature ein ganz normaler Monitor und kann natürlich auch mit jeder ganz normalen Graka betrieben werden. Ob Du auf Sync verzichten kannst oder nicht: Bist Du die letzten 20 Jahre daran gestorben?
Ich kauf mir das auch erst, wenn sich die Hersteller geeinigt haben, oder wenn es zufällig passen sollte. Aber extra deswegen?


----------



## 0ssi (1. November 2017)

Also bei dem großen Sitzabstand und der schwachen Grafikkarte über UHD/4K nachzudenken macht keinen Sinn. Der Samsung C27FG70 (oder FG73 mit anderem Standfuß) scheint mir optimal.
Klar hat der kein G-Sync aber bei 144Hz ist kaum noch Tearing zu sehen und notfalls kann man den Fehlkauf GTX1060 gegen eine RX580 austauschen wenn man wirklich unbedingt Sync braucht.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also bei dem großen Sitzabstand und der schwachen Grafikkarte über UHD/4K nachzudenken macht keinen Sinn. [...]



Was soll denn an der GTX 1060 6 GB schwach sein? 
War und ist immerhin eine 330-380 Euro teure Karte, also schon ein echter Grafikbolide, auch wenn mir klar ist, daß sie bei 4K an ihre Grenzen stoßen wird und das es mittlerweile wesentlich leistungsstärkere Karten gibt.

Die entscheidene Frage ist und bleibt halt, wie das Bild auf einem 4K-Monitor in 1080p interpoliert aussehen wird?
Dann werden ja aus 4 Pixeln nur noch einer, aber wie das in Bewegung dann aussieht und wie die Farben sich verhalten, sind schon wichtige Aspekte.


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (1. November 2017)

Wenn FHD auf UHD interpoliert wird sieht das dank 4-->1 Pixel einigermaßen gut aus,hängt sehr stark vom Modell ab.

Beim 40" IIyama sieht daß sogar sehr gut aus.
Hingegen bei den 27/28" von LG und Samsung wirkt das Bild ziemlich weich und schwammig,Grundsätzlich sollte man zum Arbeiten die native Auflösung nutzen,in Spielen und Filmen kommt man auch mit FHD gut zurecht.

Die 1060 ist eine Mittelklasse Karte,die normal für 250 Euro zu haben ist und für FHD oder 1440p ausgelegt ist.Wer bitte gibt für eine solche Karte 380Euro aus? wenn man eine 1070 für 400 Euro bekommt.

Mann kann auch mit einer 1060 bei UHD glücklich werden,wenn man die Grafikdetails zurückschraubt,die Schieberegler der Grafikeinstellungen bedienen kann.
Es kommt immer auf das Spiel selber an.
Aber ganz ehrlich,wer gerne in der nativen Auflösung auf UHD zockt,sollte sich mindestens eine 1070,besser noch eine 1080 gönnen.


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

Angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklung würde ich mit der 1060 beisoielsweise zum Acer Predator XB241YU odwr AOC AG241QG greifen. G-Sync, 165HZ, QWHD auf 24 Zoll für unter 400/ 450 Euro. Ja, es sind nur 24 Zoll, doch 27 mit G-Sync gibt es erst ab 700 Euro ca und für >=32 Zoll muss es für eine gescheite Pixeldichte in meinen Augen 4K sein. Dafür ist die 1060 aber nicht gemacht, zumindest nicht in Spielen. Solange 4K Bildschirme mit 144 HZ (die ersten kommen jetzt auf den Markt) knapp unter 2000 Euro kosten und Grafikkarten die das beliefern können 700 würde ich bei maximal QWHD bleiben und eben auf andere Kriterien achten, bis 4K massenmarkttauglich ist (dauert sichert noch). 4K mit 60 HZ ist in meinen Augen zum Zocken weniger geeignet als QWHD auf 144, aber das ist auch Geschmackssache. Wenn es die um Office und Filme geht reicht das, dann würde ich aber kein TN wählen. Irgendeinen Tod stirbt man leider immer. Was machst dz denn mehrheitlich damit? Denk daran, dass man Bildschirme meist seltener wechselt als Grafikkarten, gleichzeitig was heute besonders teuer ist (bspw. 4K 144HZ) in ein paar Jahren deutlich günstiger.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2017)

Wenn Du so an die Sache gehst, dann kann man den Monitor ja so teuer wie möglich kaufen (wäre übrigens auch meine Herangehensweise).
Ich hab zwei Monitore hier, die sind 10 Jahre alt, haben zur Anschaffung halt 1.5K/St. gekostet. Was auf die Nutzungsdauer sowas von lächerlich ist ....
Aber "gute" Monitore müssen halt seltener ersetzt werden.


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

Klar, nach oben gibt es keine Grenzen. Ich würde soweit möglich Technologie und Preis in der Waage halten. 4K 144HZ ist zukunftstauglich, aber nicht erschwinglich. FHD ist am günstigsten, aber langsam aber sicher veraltet.  WQHD bietet einen Kompromiss, besonders für größere Bildschirme, und kostet tendenziell nicht so viel mehr als FHD wie 4K gegenüber QWHD. Und selbst wenn man den Monitor für 500 Euro kauft und 5 Jahre nutzt ist es noch akzeptabel, tendenziell nutzt man ihn aber noch länger (mein aktueller hat 120 gekostet und und hält seit 8 Jahren, ist aber auch damals schon nicht mehr sehr modern gewesen).


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> [...] Die 1060 ist eine Mittelklasse Karte,die normal für 250 Euro zu haben ist und für FHD oder 1440p ausgelegt ist.Wer bitte gibt für eine solche Karte 380Euro aus? wenn man eine 1070 für 400 Euro bekommt. [...]



Meine Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060 OC 6 GB hat im Oktober letzten Jahres ca. 329 Euro gekostet, nun aber liegt sie beim gleichen Händler sogar bei ca. 366 Euro.
Es ist ja auch keine normale GTX 1060, sondern ab Werk schon eine deutlich übertaktete, die man von Hand noch weiter übertakten kann, dadurch ist sie natürlich auch schneller als das Referenzdesign-Modell von Nvidia.
Außerdem hat sie einen sehr aufwändigen Kühler, der einen relativ leisen Betrieb ermöglicht und für extrem niedrige Temperaturen sorgt.


----------



## 0ssi (1. November 2017)

jeez90 schrieb:


> .. würde ich mit der 1060 beisoielsweise zum Acer Predator XB241YU odwr AOC AG241QG greifen. G-Sync, 165HZ, QWHD auf 24 Zoll für unter 400/ 450 Euro.


Und dann mit 30FPS zocken ? Warum kein 144Hz FHD Monitor ohne G-Sync und von den gesparten 200€ ein GTX1080 Upgrade für 100FPS+ !?


----------



## Venom89 (1. November 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meine Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060 OC 6 GB hat im Oktober letzten Jahres ca. 329 Euro gekostet, nun aber liegt sie beim gleichen Händler sogar bei ca. 366 Euro.



Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das es eine Mittelklasse GPU ist. Und ab ca 260 zu haben ist. Eine Palit Jetstream ist leiser und genauso schnell für 290 €




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch keine normale GTX 1060, sondern ab Werk schon eine deutlich übertaktete, die man von Hand noch weiter übertakten kann, dadurch ist sie natürlich auch schneller als das Referenzdesign-Modell von Nvidia.



Die Karten übertakten sich von selbst. OC Versionen zu kaufen macht bei GPU boost 3.0 keinen sinn. 
Alle 1060er sind ca gleich schnell.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat sie einen sehr aufwändigen Kühler, der einen relativ leisen Betrieb ermöglicht und für extrem niedrige Temperaturen sorgt.



Extrem niedrig ist was anderes. Aber der kühler ist okay ja 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Karten übertakten sich von selbst. OC Versionen zu kaufen macht bei GPU boost 3.0 keinen sinn.
> Alle 1060er sind ca gleich schnell. [...]



Es werden aber unterschiedliche maximale Taktraten angegeben und mit der Asus-Software konnte ich diese noch weiter erhöhen. Ich meine das damals kein anderes GTX 1060 Modell schneller war als die Asus-Karte, wobei die Unterschiede dann aber natürlich gering sind, das man die paar Prozent mehr Leistung merkt, glaub ich auch eher nicht.



Venom89 schrieb:


> [...] Extrem niedrig ist was anderes. Aber der kühler ist okay ja  [...]



Na im Leerlauf und auch bei niedriger bis mittlerer Last stehen die drei Lüfter, der dicke Kühlblock kühlt da auch passiv schon sehr gut. Bei hoher Last gehen die drei Lüfter dann an, man hört sie, aber laut werden sie nicht wirklich und dann blieb die Karte auch unter 100% Last bei ca. 63°C, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist ja ca. 10 Monate her, daß ich sie zuletzt in Betrieb hatte.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema Monitore, was haltet Ihr denn von dem hier?:
iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI '('HDCP')', VGA, DP, USB-Hub, Audio


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Und dann mit 30FPS zocken ? Warum kein 144Hz FHD Monitor ohne G-Sync und von den gesparten 200€ ein GTX1080 Upgrade für 100FPS+ !?


Wozu denn jetzt eine 1080 für FHD? In FHD ist die 1060 absolut ausreichend. Natürlich schafft sie andererseits nicht alle Titel auf maximalen Details und 1440p, wobei bei den meisten eSportstiteln (Dota, LoL, CS:GO, Overwatch) nicht viel fehlen dürfte. Dann dreht man die Grafik eben etwas runter und hat immernoch ein tolles Bild und zudem einen Bildschirm, der auch der nächsten Grafikkarte in 2-3 Jahren angemessen ist. FHD finde ich ab 24 Zoll eibfsch zu wenig. Alternativ kann man natürlich jetzt nochmal FHD kaufen, dann in 2-3 Jahren zusammen mit der Grafikkarte neu ansetzen und hoffen, dass 4K 144Hz bis dahin bezahlbar ist. Ich persönlich jedoch denke, dass bis dahin Mittelklassekarten (Nachfolger der 1060) 1440p mit 144Hz und maximalen Details bedienen können dürften und man weiterhin teurere Modelle für 4K benötigt.
Und die 1060 Strix ist eine schöne Karte, wenn auch eben etwas teurer als beispielsweise die Palit.


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

Mir wären die 60Hz einfach zu niedrig. Wenn man aber 40 Zoll haben möchte dann ist es sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl. Gerade im niedrigen FPS Bereich, wo man, sollte man auf 4K zocken mit der 1060 landen wird, wäre Sync hilfreich, aber eben kein Muss. Alternativ wäre da dann der zuvor gelistete Samsung auch sehr beliebt und zudem günstiger. Und das gesparte Geld fließt in einen kleineren Schreibtisch, dann passen die 28 Zoll auch


----------



## HisN (1. November 2017)

Der IIYAMA ist keine Rakete, wird aber für den Otto-Normalgamer höchstwahrscheinlich ausreichen.
Schade dass der Philips BDM4065UC nicht mehr gebaut wird, der hatte das gleiche Panel, war aber etwas reaktionsfreudiger. (Der steht bei mir seit über 2 Jahren auf dem Schreibtisch und wird so schnell auch nicht ersetzt werden).

Mir z.b. reichen 60hz absolut aus. Mir ist die Auflösung wichtiger als die Hz-Zahl. 
Es wurde ja schon gesagt dass Du im Moment einen Tod sterben musst. Du bist der einzige der entscheiden kann welcher das ist.
Hängt wahrscheinlich auch sehr von Deinen Games ab.


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Du bist der einzige der entscheiden kann welcher das ist.
> Hängt wahrscheinlich auch sehr von Deinen Games ab.


Dem stimme ich 100% zu.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

Das Problem ist halt, daß ich für die Flugsimulationen die riesigen Highend-Joysticks und Zubehör brauche und daher auf die zwei-Tische-Variante setze, was anderes bleibt mir da kaum übrig, dadurch entsteht aber das Dilemma, daß ich recht weit vom Bildschirm entfernt bin und eine größere Diagonale benötige.
Ich würde den jetztigen FHD 40"er auch behalten, aber die Schlieren stören mich doch, vorallem jetzt wo ich weiß, daß die vermeidbar wären. 
Schön wäre halt sowas wie der 40" IIyama nur eben mit 100 Hz und G-Sync, aber dann wirds sicherlich weitaus teurer als 580 Euro.
Ist denn das MVA-Panel für Spiele gut geeignet?

Eigentlich brauche ich da ja einen Kompromiss, ich möchte für Fotobearbeitung realistische Farben und für Spiele eine schnelle Reaktionszeit ohne Schlierenbildung. Der Blickwinkel ist da aber nicht so wichtig, weil ich ja sowieso gerade davor sitze.


----------



## 0ssi (1. November 2017)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Wozu denn jetzt eine 1080 für FHD? In FHD ist die 1060 absolut ausreichend.


Meinst du FHD 60Hz oder 144Hz weil dazwischen liegt mehr als das Doppelte. Welche Grafikkarte ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie eine GTX1060 ?
Wenn man die von dir aufgezählten Spiele zockt dann sieht es natürlich anders aus aber dafür braucht man doch kein 150 Euro teures Placebo G-Sync.

Ich rede von "richtigen" Spielen mit schöner Grafik und da ist eine GTX1060 in WQHD leider überfordert und 144Hz macht keinen Sinn eher 60-75Hz.
Übrigens kann man statt so eine 24" G-Sync TN Gurke auch einen 27" Acer XF270HUA IPS kaufen. Das ist eine ganz andere Welt bei der Bildqualität !


----------



## Venom89 (1. November 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es werden aber unterschiedliche maximale Taktraten angegeben und mit der Asus-Software konnte ich diese noch weiter erhöhen. Ich meine das damals kein anderes GTX 1060 Modell schneller war als die Asus-Karte, wobei die Unterschiede dann aber natürlich gering sind, das man die paar Prozent mehr Leistung merkt, glaub ich auch eher nicht.



Das kann man mit jeder Karte machen. Für Tests werden meist die Taktraten wegen der Vergleichbarkeit, auf die angegebenen Fixiert. Boosten tun aber alle auf ca 1,9-2.0 GHz.
Da ist kein Unterschied in der Leistung.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema Monitore, was haltet Ihr denn von dem hier?:
> iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI '('HDCP')', VGA, DP, USB-Hub, Audio



Für mich wäre dieser nichts. Aber dir muss er gefallen.
-Nur 60hz
-kein Sync
-leichtes Ghosting (schlieren)
-input lag von 25ms

- Nicht Flickerfree 

Du solltest dir am besten mal ein Paar Monitore ansehen und schauen ob evtl 144 Hz etwas für dich ist.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (1. November 2017)

In der Regel sind Flusis selbst in 4K noch sehr oft sehr CPU-Limitiert, da sie nur einen oder zwei Threads nutzen.

X-Plane
http://abload.de/img/x-plane_2017_01_08_23q8uv4.jpg

IL-2
http://abload.de/img/il-2_2015_09_03_23_26tayrl.jpg


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das kann man mit jeder Karte machen. Für Tests werden meist die Taktraten wegen der Vergleichbarkeit, auf die angegebenen Fixiert. Boosten tun aber alle auf ca 1,9-2.0 GHz.
> Da ist kein Unterschied in der Leistung.



Soweit es die Kühlung halt zuläßt...



Venom89 schrieb:


> Für mich wäre dieser nichts. Aber dir muss er gefallen.
> -Nur 60hz
> -kein Sync
> -leichtes Ghosting (schlieren)
> ...



Ok, ich glaub dann streich ich den von meiner Liste. Denn ca. 580 Euro sind ja auch nicht so wenig und wenn er dann eventuell wieder schliert, macht das für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

Ich rede davon, dass die 1060 in Spielen, wo die höhere Framerate wichtig werden KANN, auch hohe Raten schafft - selbst in WQHD. 
Das mit dem Flugsimulator ist so eine eine Sache.  Spielt man keine eSportstitel ist Sync weniger wichtiger, kann aber helfen, weshalb einer ohne deine Zwecke erfüllen könnte. 
Und der XF270HUA ist gerade eben bei mir abgeliefert worden. Freut mich, meine Wahl vor dem Auspacken nochmal bestätigt zu hören. Tipps für die Einstellungen?


----------



## HisN (1. November 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaub dann streich ich den von meiner Liste. Denn ca. 580 Euro sind ja auch nicht so wenig und wenn er dann eventuell wieder schliert, macht das für mich keinen Sinn.



Was auch wieder zu 100% subjektiv ist. Wir haben hier User die sehen auch bei 250Hz-Panels noch Schlieren.


----------



## Venom89 (1. November 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soweit es die Kühlung halt zuläßt...



Ne das schafft wirklich jede Karte.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaub dann streich ich den von meiner Liste. Denn ca. 580 Euro sind ja auch nicht so wenig und wenn er dann eventuell wieder schliert, macht das für mich keinen Sinn.



Wie wäre es den mal mit einem anderem Schreibtisch? Dieses Konstrukt limitiert dich doch ungemein bei der Auswahl.
Monitor an die Wand oder mit einem monitorarm an den Schreibtisch.



HisN schrieb:


> Was auch wieder zu 100% subjektiv ist. Wir haben hier User die sehen auch bei 250Hz-Panels noch Schlieren.



Naja, wenn jemand einen neuen Monitor sucht, weil bei seinem Aktuellen die schlierenbildung unansehnlich ist.
Würde ich ihm keinen Monitor empfehlen, bei diesem genau das jeder Test attestiert 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

Naja, sicher ist es auch subjektiv, das merke ich ja auch an vielen Punkten, wie z.B. FSAA.
Bei Far Cry 4 z.B. fand ich die höhere Frameraten der GTX 1060 6 GB gegenüber meiner alten GTX 660 2 GB aber wirklich sehr viel angenehmer, auch wenn die GTX 660 mit reduzierten Details auch meist schnell genug war.
Aber ich vermute mal stabile 60 fps würden mir ausreichen, Framedrops auf 30 fps runter merke ich dann aber schon deutlich.

Was die Flugsimulationen angeht, da sind hohe Frameraten wohl sowieso weniger wichtig als in Action-Spielen.
Ich las vor vielen Jahren mal, daß man durchaus mit 20 fps im Landeanflug leben könne, das konnte ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen auch teils bestätigen.
Wegen X-Plane 10 und vielleicht dann irgendwann 11 oder 12 würde ich auch an der CPU nicht sparen wollen und mindestens 4 Kerne und mindestens 4 GHz nehmen wollen, momentan wäre da wohl ein Intel die weitaus bessere Lösung, weil die einfach deutlich mehr Monoleistung haben.
Unterm i5-8600K würde ich da aber nichts kaufen wollen, selbst wenn der 8400 nicht so sehr viel langsamer ist, kann man die K-Modelle doch noch weiter hoch takten, was gerade für X-Plane und Co. ein echter Vorteil sein kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. November 2017)

Den idealen Spielemonitor 2015 habe ich (zumindest meinte das die Presse). Es ist der xb270hu. Über 90% der Panels leuchten sehr schön (BLB), sind nicht sehr scharf und verlieren mit der Zeit enorm an Qualität. Der perfekte Spielemonitor wäre somit ein 4k 144hz OLED Display mit 0,1ms Reaktionszeit....Preis irgendwann 6000€?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. November 2017)

Ich meinte ja auch im preislich annehmbaren Bereich, also bis etwa 600 Euro, natürlich besser weniger! 
Ich wünschte ich hätte damals nicht für 1700 Euro dieses sündhaft teure Smart-TV gekauft, da hätte es auch ein Gerät für 700 Euro getan, dann hätte ich jetzt 1000 Euro mehr für die PC-Aufrüstung oder einen neuen Monitor auf der hohen Kante...


----------



## jeez90 (1. November 2017)

Mein Acer XF 270 HUA ist angekommen und ich bin etwas begeistert. Ich habe zwar leider einen leichten Lichthof unten rechts, wodurch Schwarz dort recht hell ist, aber Bildqualität, Reaktionszeit etc ist schon deutlich über meinem vorigen - zudem ist die Verarbeitung deutlich über dem was ich von Acer erwartet hätte. Da das Schwesternmodell XB mit IPS sehr ähnlich sein dürfte hättest du bei einem etwas kürzeren Abstand sicher Spaß damit. Guck dir doch ansonsten mal den hier an: AOC Agon AG322QCX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zwar Freesync, aber 32 Zoll, QWHD und eine leichte Kurve.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. November 2017)

Wie wichtig ist denn die angegebene Reaktionszeit?
Manche geben ja nur 4-5 ms an, andere 1 ms, spielt das noch eine Rolle oder kommt es nur auf die Hz an?


----------



## jeez90 (2. November 2017)

Beim Flugsimulator sollte es keine Rolle spielen. Zudem sind die meisten 1ms Werte eher Marketingwerte als reale Angaben und merken die meisten Nicht-Profigamer den Unterschied zwischen 1 und 5ms kaum. Wenn du professionell eSports spielen willst nimm TN, ansonsten nimm ruhig VA, das sollte für den Flugsimulator aufgrund der Blickwinkelstabilität besser sein. IPS ginge auch ist aber meistens teurer.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. November 2017)

Also neben Flugsimulationen wie X-Plane, möchte ich damit aber auch Egoshooter und Echtzeitstrategie spielen.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. November 2017)

Also mein 40" UHD-Samsung mit 60Hz Panel macht das Vergleichsweise sehr gut von HD---> UHD, oder von FHD--->UHD Scalierend.
Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial gut ist, ist es weder matschig noch verwaschen.
Allerdings ist bei dieser Pixel"Dichte"^^ (40" mit UHD) auf etwa 50cm -1m, das Pixelraster schon leicht zu erkennen in manchen Szenarien.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. November 2017)

Welches Samsung-Modell ist es denn genau?
Ist das ein PC-Monitor oder ein TV-Gerät?


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2017)

Servus!

Meine Empfehlung geht klar in Richtung 27", 144Hz + Gsync => ein Traum 
Ich hatte die Möglichkeit mehrere Tage lang einen 4K (60Hz) Monitor zu testen.
Ja, alles wirkt etwas schärfer als mein 1440p Monitor aber die Games mit 40-70 FPS zu spielen macht *mir* keinen Spaß mehr.

Da nehme ich die *"goldene Mitte"* mit 1440p (viele nennen es 2K, warum eigentlich ) und habe in allen meinen Games 100-140 FPS 

Argumente wie: _"Bist du ohne Gsync / Freesync die letzten 20 Jahre gestorben" ?!_, sind Käse, weil man sagt ja auch nicht: _"früher hast du ein Feuer gelegt um dein Essen warm zu halten.."_

Wenn man einmal in den Luxus gekommen ist kein tearing zu haben und ein Bild zu genießen welches extrem smooth daherkommt dann will man einfach nicht mehr ohne.

*Ohne Tempomat kauf ich auch kein Auto mehr - STOP - falsches Thema *

Oder wie mein Kollege immer sagt: Gsync ist Balsam für die Augen, yess !


----------



## HisN (2. November 2017)

<--- Hat auch schon Zeit an Gsync Monitoren verbracht. Ist Nice, aber kein Must Have. Besonders solange sich die Hersteller nicht einig sind und man ja schon fast gezwungen wird eine bestimmte Art Monitor/Graka zu kaufen. Das geht mal gar nicht. Außerdem sieht man es am ehesten unterhalb von 60 FPS und nicht oberhalb von 100.
Ist ja nicht so als wäre 60hz Vsync/Fastsync so unglaublich ********.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. November 2017)

Ich glaub auch, mit meiner GTX 1060 kann ich bei FHD nicht wesentlich über 60 fps einigermaßen konstant erreichen. So richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das mit dem Sync sowieso nicht, die Framerate geht doch im Spiel immer extrem rauf und runter, bei mir bei Far Cry 4 so zwischen ca. 55 und 120 fps, selten mal runter auf ca. 35 fps. Wie soll man diese Framedrops nach unten verhindern, ohne eine übertrieben starke Karte zu kaufen?
Schaden denn die Ausbrüche nach oben dem Flüssigkeitsgefühl um Spiel nicht auch?

Aber vielleicht hab ich das mit dem Sync auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden?


----------



## HisN (2. November 2017)

Gegen Ruckler kann auch ein Gsync nix machen, es verhindert Tearing und erzeugt ein flüssigeres Gefühl. Ruckler verhindern kann es nicht. Framedrops von 120 auf 50 FPS merkst Du genau so deutlich wie ohne.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. November 2017)

Hmm, dann scheint das mit dem Sync ja nicht so entscheidend zu sein.

Ist denn das G-Sync besser als Free-Sync?
Hat es irgendwelche Nachteile, wenn man eine AMD-Grafikkarte an einem G-Sync-Monitor betreibt oder eine NVidia-Karte an einem Free-Sync-Gerät?

Was ich auch nicht so recht verstehe ist das mit der Wiederholungsrate, die meisten Geräte haben nur 60 Hz, mein TV-Gerät hat aber 800 Hz, wenn auch interpoliert, es sind aber glaub ich immer noch native 200 Hz. Wenn es nun stimmt, und über HDMI nur 60 Hz gehen, dann wäre mein TV-Gerät ja theoretisch nicht schlechter als ein gewöhnlicher 60 Hz Monitor, oder?

Warum gibt es denn bei den PC-Monitoren da so einen Sprung von 60 auf 144 Hz und nichts dazwischen mit sagen wir mal 100 Hz?


----------



## jeez90 (3. November 2017)

Freesync und G-Sync geben sich nicht viel, jedoch funktioniert Freesync nur mit AMD Karten, G-Sync mit denen von Nvidia. G-Sync ist einfach teurer, weil Nvidia sich das teuer bezahlen lässt, während AMD Freesync lizenzfrei lässt. Es gibt vereinzelte Monitore mit 100/120 Hz, 144 einfach häufiger und scheint sehr angenehm zu sein. Mittlerweile gibt es auch 165 und >200. Der Fernseher wird ähnliche Werte wie ein 60Hz Bildschirm haben, jedoch eben eine ähnliche Auflösung bei größerer Fläche, d.h., man muss ihn eben von weiter weg nutzen.


----------



## Doerney (4. November 2017)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche ein ein Vernünfigen Gaming Monitor und hab mich für den entschieden. 
AOC AGON AG271QG 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Für mich war wichtig 27''.  WQHD, 144Hz, G-sync (da 1080Ti) und IPS Panel scheint somit für mich der Perfekte Monitor zu sein. 

Einfach mal bei Geizhals unter dein Anforderungen Filtern und dort die entsprechenden Monitore anschauen.


----------



## jeez90 (4. November 2017)

Hätte ich eine Nvidiakarte hätte ich den auch genommen


----------



## Tim1974 (5. November 2017)

Doerney schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche ein ein Vernünfigen Gaming Monitor und hab mich für den entschieden.
> AOC AGON AG271QG 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Der mag ja echt gut sein, aber ich find ihn sehr teuer.
27", 1440p und G-Sync gibts doch schon günstiger, wenn dann auch mit TN-Panel, was aber eine noch schnellere Reaktionszeit hat.


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

Doerney schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche ein ein Vernünfigen Gaming Monitor und hab mich für den entschieden.
> AOC AGON AG271QG 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Für mich war wichtig 27''.  WQHD, 144Hz, G-sync (da 1080Ti) und IPS Panel scheint somit für mich der Perfekte Monitor zu sein.
> ...




Mich würde hier ja brennend interessieren wie es bei dem Monitor mit Ips Glow und Backlight bleeding aussieht? ...ein Paar Bilder wären auch nice.


----------



## jeez90 (5. November 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der mag ja echt gut sein, aber ich find ihn sehr teuer.
> 27", 1440p und G-Sync gibts doch schon günstiger, wenn dann auch mit TN-Panel, was aber eine noch schnellere Reaktionszeit hat.



Manche bevorzugen eben IPS, insbesondere wenn es nicht auf jede MS ankommt, sondern schöne Farben und Blickwinkel. Ich bin von einem älteren TN auf IPS umgestiegen und es ist ein deutliches Upgrade. Zudem habe ich bisher kaum Monitore mit 27 Zoll und G-Sync für unter 700 gesehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. November 2017)

Ich hab ja selbst auch ein IPS-Monitor, aber eben nur ein FHD 23". 
Zuerst war ich von ihm sogar etwas enttäuscht, die Farben kamen mir alle so blaß vor, mein TV-Gerät hat viel sattere und kräftigere Farben, aber mit der Zeit lerne ich das IPS-Gerät doch zu schätzen, weil die Farben einfach realistischer aussehen. Für Fotobearbeitung usw. würde ich das IPS nicht mehr missen wollen, aber zum Spielen wäre mir die Reaktionszeit wichtiger, wobei es fraglich ist, ob 5 ms nicht ausreichen und ob man da zu 1 ms überhaupt noch einen Unterschied wahrnehmen kann?


----------



## Ernie12345 (5. November 2017)

kommt drauf an, wie intensiv du spielst, aber da ich mal von einem normal user (kein progamer im fps bereich) ausgehe, sollten auch die 4ms klar gehen


----------



## Tim1974 (5. November 2017)

Bei mir ist das sehr unterschiedlich, wenn ich gerade neue spieletaugliche Hardware gekauft habe, kann es schon vorkommen, daß ich sehr intensiv spiele, aber insgesamt über die Jahre gesehen bin ich kein Hardcore-Spieler, und nutze den PC meist für anderes.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2017)

Weiß denn nun jemand, wann erste 4K UHD Bildschirme mit 100 Hz oder mehr raus kommen, die wirklich gut spieletauglich sind, aber trotzdem ein IPS-Panel haben, oder schließt sich das weiterhin aus?


----------



## HisN (10. November 2017)

Die Hersteller haben was von diesem Jahr erzählt, aber verschoben ins nächste Jahr.
Eventuell verschieben sie auch weiter. Wer weiß das schon.
Am Ende wissen wir auch nur das, was in den News auf CB/Luxx/PCGH ... whatever steht


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2017)

Im Grunde würde mich auch ein 60 Hz Monitor ausreichen, sofern ich dann trotzdem keine Schlieren mehr habe, aber das kann einem da wohl niemand garantieren, oder?

Bei der Größe bin ich flexibel, da reichen mir auch 27-28" notfalls aus, dann muß ich halt dichter ran rücken.

Trotzdem, mein Wunschmonitor wäre ein 32" 4K UHD mit IPS-Panel (neuster Ausbaustufe), kürzester möglicher Reaktionszeit und 144 Hz zusammen mit G-Sync und am besten für 400 Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

Du kriegst nicht mal WQHD 144Hz IPS Gsync für 400€.
Stell dich da mal eher auf um die 1000€ ein, mit HDR dann um die 2000€.


----------



## jeez90 (10. November 2017)

Die ersten 4K Monitore mit 144Hz sind für Ende des Jahres/ Anfang kommendes Jahres angekündigt mit Preisen ab 1300 Euro  mit IPS habe ich 1-2 Modelle ab 1500€ gesehen. Dafür aber schon mit G-Sync.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Die ersten 4K Monitore mit 144Hz sind für Ende des Jahres/ Anfang kommendes Jahres angekündigt mit Preisen ab 1300 Euro  mit IPS habe ich 1-2 Modelle ab 1500€ gesehen. Dafür aber schon mit G-Sync.



UHD@144 Hz kostet 2.000 € und soll im Q1 nächstes Jahr erscheinen, also Acer und Asus. Selbst das könnte Ende März heißen und wäre sehr optimistisch. 

Andere Modelle (Monitore, nicht Panels) und Preisangaben sind mir nicht bekannt. Welche genau meinst du?


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2017)

Ok, dann werd ich wohl mit 60 Hz leben müssen, denn mehr als 400 Euro werd ich nicht ausgeben, egal ob nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr.


----------



## jeez90 (10. November 2017)

Asus Swift PG27UQ angekundigt: 4K, 144 Hz, G-Sync, HDR und Quantum Dot [Update 2: Euro-Preis] da gab's wohl nen Zahlendreher^^ Okay dann ab rund 2000€.
An Tim: Ich würde nicht bei 60Hz bleiben, sondern
für unter 400 Euro einfach 23/24 Zoll mit Full HD (da gibt es auch mit G-Sync genug Auswahl) oder
für etwas über 400 Euro beispielsweise den Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.
Alternativ auf Cyber Monday bzw. Black Friday warten oder immer mal im Outlet gucken


----------



## Tim1974 (10. November 2017)

Aber ich möchte zum Arbeiten unbedingt eine höhere Auflösung als FHD haben, mich nerven die Treppchen in Schrift usw. schon seit über 14 Jahren und ich wünsche mir endlich keine Pixel mehr erkennen zu können, das ist mir 10 mal wichtiger als zu spielen.
Außerdem kann ich mit dem 4K-Monitor ja auch auf FHD spielen, denn im Spiel stören mich die Pixel und Treppchen nicht nennenswert.


----------



## RtZk (10. November 2017)

Du könntest auch einfach als Kompromiss einen WQHD@60hz nehmen.


----------



## jeez90 (11. November 2017)

Oder eben den Dell mal ausprobieren, der erfüllt alle Kriterien (27", 144Hz, 1ms TN, WQHD) und ist aktuell im Angebot.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. November 2017)

Der Dell ist anscheinend nur 23,8" groß, das ist mir erheblich zu klein!
Das absolute Minimum wäre 27", auch das ist mir eigentlich fast noch etwas zu klein, richtig gut würden sich 32" machen, aber da gibts leider nicht so viel Auswahl.
Außerdem ist mir WQHD zu wenig Auflösung, da sehe ich bestimmt auch noch Treppchen in der Schrift und Pixel hier und da.


----------



## jeez90 (11. November 2017)

Gut, dann musst du um alles zu bekommen einfach etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen ganz einfach. Ich habe für meinen mit Freesync 450 bezahlt und bin sehr zufrieden. Alternativ eben Kompromisse schließen, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss. 1440p auf 24 Zoll hat z.B. eine super Pixeldichte.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. November 2017)

Nur sitze ich für 24" zu weit vom Monitor weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauche aber den Vorstelltisch für mein Joystick-System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wäre wie gesagt 27-28" das absolute Minimum und da ist mir 1440p dann zu wenig Pixeldichte.

Kann mir das mit den 60 Hz und mit dem Inputlag (nochmal) jemand verständlich erklären?
Mir wurde ja gesagt, das mein Highend-TV-Gerät trotz angeblicher 800 Hz (interpoliert), was natürlich nativ nur ca. 200 Hz sind über HDMI ein Inputlag haben soll, weil da angeblich nicht mehr als 60 Hz gehen würden.
Wenn das so ist und ich nun einen 4K-Monitor kaufe und diesen per Displayport an meine GTX 1060 gänge, habe ich dann kein Inputlag mehr, auch wenn der Bildschirm nur 60 Hz hat?


----------

